# What's highest temp. rb p's can be keep at?



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

[
My friend has two red bellies, and wanted to know what's the highest temperature they can be kept at? Both of them are about 3" long, and both are kept in a 29gal tank. I just joined Piranha-Fury and have learned a lot so far, but I am unable to answer this question. Thanks for any help anyone can give!

Shane...


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Temperature for p's should be around 79-84 degrees F


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks killfishygo!









I appreciate the information.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

or (min)76 - 84(max) farenheit


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

man i keep mine at about 79degrees, you cant go wrong there, I have a tank that sets lower to the ground and i usually keep that tank a lil warmer than that too.... just for my ps comfort


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I keep mine at about 85, sometimes if the temp goes up a little they seem more active.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Mines at 82 but anywhere between 75 and 85 is cool!! The higher the temp the more active i have found!!


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> I keep mine at about 85, sometimes if the temp goes up a little they seem more active.





xtreme_pingu said:


> Mines at 82 but anywhere between 75 and 85 is cool!! The higher the temp the more active i have found!!





No0dLeMicE said:


> or (min)76 - 84(max) farenheit


Thanks everyone! I appreciate the info
Shane...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have hit 86! degrees last summer. I was pretty woried too


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You will definately see more activity at higher temps but I just stick with the norm at 80degrees.


----------

